# Peninsula Orchid Society Show and Sale Part I



## Leo_5313 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Peninsula Orchid Society Show and Sale, Redwood City, CA*
*Jan 28-29, 2012*
I took many pics at the show. I apologize that I misspelled 'Peninsula' in my pics. I will correct them later this weekend (lots of work going back to my picture files). 
Overall, a great show! _Pleurothallis gargantua and Bulbophyllum rothschildianum_ were AMAZING!
These pictures can also be viewed via full screen and slide show here:
http://www.iequatorial.com/pictures/
The lower right corner: SL= slide show; FS= full screen.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like it was a great show! Thanks for the peek!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2012)

:drool::drool: Yummy - love the lycaste! :clap:


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice pictures and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the photos!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 6, 2012)

I could not go! I was working this weekend.

Ramon


----------

